# Over 1300 served



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, for the past couple of months, I had hoped we'd break the 1300 member mark by the end of the year - seems we finally did last night. Not bad. Especially when U consider we had 139 members on May 1st, 2006. The change from Beretta only to all handguns really made a difference, and we've grown quite a bit.

JS and I thank all U guys (and gals) who have remained active here. :smt023 :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

We are the ones that owe you and JS the thanks for putting this thing together.

Thanks

Everybody have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year

TOF


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Appreciate it 

Now, 1400 members. Been a good 2006 for the site  :smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

1509 as of 1/7/07 @ 1155


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> 1509 as of 1/7/07 @ 1155


I see 1503, but I see how the 3 could be mistaken for a 9.

Yep, this place is hoppin' :smt1099


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Excellent. I hope it continues to grow!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> I see 1503, but I see how the 3 could be mistaken for a 9.
> 
> Yep, this place is hoppin' :smt1099


It's called being 47 years old and having myopic eyes.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*1600 as of Jan 17 2007*

:smt023

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Like to add my thanks to JS and Ship for this site.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome jvw369 who is #1700.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, 400 members since 12-20-06 - 400 in a little over a month. Wow.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yep, 400 members since 12-20-06 - 400 in a little over a month. Wow.


I posted a link to this site on my fan club site. Must be why you have 400 new ones.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I posted a link to this site on my fan club site. Must be why you have 400 new ones.:mrgreen:


Sure it is 

Bujt, we appreciate it it 

I advertise on all the other forums. And, we are also on Wikipedia and many search engines :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I posted a link to this site on my fan club site. Must be why you have 400 new ones.:mrgreen:


Hey, I tried to join your fan club, but they wouldn't let me in. :smt022

Something about not enough class.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

1983 ... I remember that year. 

Oh, no, that's how many members you've got as of 3/5/07.

Gosh, go away for a while and you just shoot up like a weed. Congrats on your growth, JS.

 :smt024  

WM


----------



## urf (Mar 28, 2007)

semper fi


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

4901 members as of this evening!

Congrats JS!

Your well on your way to 5000!

WM


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> 4901 members as of this evening!
> 
> Congrats JS!
> 
> ...


:smt023

We should hit the 5,000 mark within the next 2 weeks. We've come along way in a short period of time.

Thanks go out to everyone!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*5000!*

JRRacing: Member # 5,000

Welcome aboard.

Congratulations JS:

:smt1099 :smt071 :smt035 :smt038 :smt041 :smt039 :draw: :supz: :smt168 :smt180

WM


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

5000 members! That's unreal. :smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

lol

We've passed the 10,000 mark!


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats guys...I really do enjoy the atmospere and all of the information at this site. It has been more helpful than you know.

Shipwreck...I know this started as a Beretta site; not that it matters, but I'm saving for my first Beretta!(Model 92)


----------

